# Game #2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Thursday, 10:30EST/8:30MT/7:30PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:




















Phoenix Suns (1-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Raja Bell 








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















New Orleans Hornets (1-0)

Starters: 








[PG] Chris Paul








[SG] Morris Peterson 








[SF] Peja Stojakovic 








[PF] David West







[C] Tyson Chandler 













Suns have been placed on ...OH S***... *​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

I'd love to see another game like the one they had in Phoenix last year that went 2OT.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

^Ehh I see you on OTR now lol.

All we need to worry about is controlling the passing lanes, and the offensive boards. Chris Paul is going to get his no matter what.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*



Jammin said:


> *^Ehh I see you on OTR now lol.*
> 
> All we need to worry about is controlling the passing lanes, and the offensive boards. Chris Paul is going to get his no matter what.


Yeah, since we're affiliated with them, I figured I'd sign up there and try to post a little bit. Hopefully some of their guys can come on over to BBF as well.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

Chandler or West is going to get man-hanlded.....Paul will get his numbers, but Suns have to try and contain everyone else. 

Give the ball to Shaq and Amare early.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

I dont know why, but its still weird seeing Shaq in a Suns uniform


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

What a crappy first qrter. NO 30-22. My cable went out just before it came on, so I had to watch it online until the connection started ****ing up.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

It's getting harder to watch Barbosa with this team by the day. He's just so brainless.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

BS Tech call


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

Barbosa sucks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

Kerr tried his hardest to get rid of him this summer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

NO up 56-44 at the half. As crappy as we've played, it's amazing we're only down 12.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

Well, that last 3 minutes of the game was like watching a 2k9 game. SIX three pointers in a row!?! That's just ridiculous! Overall the Suns didn't have the energy last night. They were afraid to hit the Hornets so they lost all of the hustle plays. They were just run over in spots for loose balls and that was what decided the game.

It's early in the season so I think that some of these problems will be addressed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*



Arclite said:


> It's getting harder to watch Barbosa with this team by the day. He's just so brainless.




I'm really glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.
Barbosa has always been a frantic player - he plays so fast, sometimes that works to his benefit and other times it hurts the Suns....


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*



Seuss said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.
> Barbosa has always been a frantic player - he plays so fast, sometimes that works to his benefit and other times it hurts the Suns....


The problem here is that it's completely predictable. Against bad, undisciplined defensive teams who don't have players who will take charges he looks like Speedy Gonzalez personified into a basketball superstar. When teams scout for him and gear a defense towards mitigating him, he's consistently terrible. The sample size for him in games against the Spurs in the playoffs is big enough for it to not be a fluke, he's just terrible against them and similar teams.

I'd really like to see Tucker get some burn considering this is obviously a "somewhat" experimental time for us.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

The kid Dragic doesn't look like an NBA player. In the two games I have watched I haven't seen him do one positive thing in the minutes he's been on the floor, other than being a body. Can Sean Singletary really be that much worse?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*



HKF said:


> The kid Dragic doesn't look like an NBA player. In the two games I have watched I haven't seen him do one positive thing in the minutes he's been on the floor, other than being a body. Can Sean Singletary really be that much worse?


In the time Nash was out and Suns made their run in the 4th, he had a hand in there when the Suns started making several stops and kept NO scoreless for 4-5 mins. He played pretty good D on Paul causing a turnover or two, and did well on help D, I thought. 

People were impressed with Lopez this preseason, but Dragic showed a lot more. Had a 10 pt, 7 reb, 8 asst, 3 stl night in 35 mins . Another night, he went for 6 pts, 5 rebs, 7 assts, 3 stl, 2 blks in 30 mins. He only took 7 shots in those games. Total preseason numbers 34 assists, 14 tos, 10 stls (led team), and had 25 rebs (as many as Lopez). He obviously needs work, I'm also not expecting too much right away. But he's shown flashes as to why they like him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

Okay, so I'm gonna give him a few more games in the regular season before judging him. I was just trying to figure out why he was getting so much leeway because that 2nd quarter of his was really bad.


----------



## Exile (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Game 2: New Orleans Hornets (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-0) - 10/30*

I don't think that Dragic did that, from his stats in the pre-season like what Dissonance19 said he has done pretty good on the court overall with rebounds, assists, steals and points.


----------

